

OhLife Announces Premium Memberships - dabent
https://ohlife.com/getpremium/

======
ecubed
I really like OhLife and i enoy the service. I don't really see a reason to go
premium though. Also, this links to a 404...

~~~
dabent
It didn't 404 for me... Not sure why it doesn't work.

I've used the service for well over a year now and love it. I'm going to sign
up just to keep the service going.

~~~
ecubed
When you're logged in the page shows up. When your not logged in the page
displays:

"That page doesn't exist (404)! Sssh ... don't tell anyone but we haven't
designed this page yet ..."

I wasn't supposed to tell though, so my b...

